# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP >  ajax

## ingenuous67

دوستان سلام
فرض کنید تو یه صفحه یه دکمه داریم. میخوایم زمانی که کاربر رو دکمه کلیک میکنه محتویات یک بخش خاص از صفحه تغییر کنه. واسه این کار هم میدونم از ایجکس استفاده میشه. ابتدا درخواست به فایل ایجکس ارسال میشه و تو قسمت success داده ها رو به صورت json گرفته و تو قسمت مورد نظر قرار میدیم.
اما مشکلی که من دارم اینه که قسمتی که من میخام با ایجکس تغییر کنه حاوی کدهای html زیادی هست که با روش معمولی خیلی سخت میشه انجامش داد.
روشی هست که مثلا تو اون فایل ایجکس کل محتوای اچتمل تولید بشه و به خروجی فرستاده بشه و این طرف فقط با جی کوئری متد appen رو فراخونی کنیم؟
با تشکر

----------


## ingenuous67

کسی نیست کمک کنه؟

----------


## plague

از نظر فنی بله میشه 
توی بک اند داده هاییکه از دیتبایس خوندی رو تزریف میکنی به قالب html  و و اون قالب رو میریزی توی یک متغیر بعد تو جیسون یا مستقیم تو آرایه جیسون 
بعد هم جیسون رو برگشت میدی 

حالا چجوری اینکار رو بکنی بستگی داره که از چه سیستم / فریم ورکی برای کد نویسی استفاده میکنی اکثر فریم ورک ها این قابلیت ها رو خیلی ساده فراهم میکنن

----------


## ingenuous67

میدونم توی فریمورک yii باهاش کار کردم و خیلی راحت بود. اما این پروژه با php خام هست و فریمورک ندارم. توی php خام همچین امکانی نیست؟

----------


## plague

هر کاری با  فریم ورک انجام میشه  بدون فریم ورک هم قابل انجامه فقط کدنویسیش بیشتر میشه
با curl یا file_get_contents  میتونی محتوای یک فایل رو بگیری و بریزی تو یک متغیر

----------


## ingenuous67

میشه تو مورد من بیشتر راهنمایی کنید؟
من داده ها رو از صفحه بگیرم و با ایجکس بفرستم به صفحه php
اونجا کوئری ها رو بزنم و قسمت اچتمل رو تشکیل بدم.
بعد تو قسمت success ایجکس من چطور این محتوای اچتمل رو بخونم؟
اصلا این تابع file_get_content رو چطور اینجا استفاده کنم؟

----------

